# ON ARMOUR steroid brand ???



## bennyboy89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello guys and girls would just like to say i am new to uk muscle

just looking for some help my supplier has changed brand from cambridge reasearch to this new company called on armour ....

he says its his best brand that he has most reviews off. but to be honest a cant find a great deal of info on this product any light on this people would be amazing

i have there dbol and test e

12 week cycle .....600mg of test a week with 30mg of dbol split in 10mg 3 times a day

thanks alot


----------



## bennyboy89 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

never heard of them bro but they look like they come from a supplement store


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.

Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.

Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

I've seen a website that sells these thought they look dodgy but they provide a mobile number on the site never used them though


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> I've seen a website that sells these thought they look dodgy but they provide a mobile number on the site never used them though


Ring them up mate and ask if their gear is legit... :whistling:


----------



## bennyboy89 (Nov 1, 2015)

cheers guys well i have just orderd a labmax test kit to test the test enan and there dbol i will report back if its g2g :thumb


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

bennyboy89 said:


> cheers guys well i have just orderd a labmax test kit to test the test enan and there dbol i will report back if its g2g :thumb


be interesting to see what the results are, I think it's funny they have an instruction pamphlet with each product almost like a supplement as someone said earlier


----------



## bennyboy89 (Nov 1, 2015)

yea ano its really pissing me off....its my 4th day on there dbol tomorrow 30mg a day .....i have never taken dbol before so i dont no what to expect our look out for so guess time will tell ...i havent injected there test yet untill a get my testkit as seems pointless injecting possible a fake steroid

thanks


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

bennyboy89 said:


> yea ano its really pissing me off....its my 4th day on there dbol tomorrow 30mg a day .....i have never taken dbol before so i dont no what to expect our look out for so guess time will tell ...i havent injected there test yet untill a get my testkit as seems pointless injecting possible a fake steroid
> 
> thanks


if youve aleady started the dbol then you should start jabbing the test tomorrow. I've never tested any of the gear I've used although it's definitely a good idea to do so but you may as well start the test ASAP as it will take a couple of weeks to notice anything. Not meaning to encourage you I'm only saying it as you've already started the dbol

you should have put on a few pounds of water from the dbol within the first week and I find dbol makes me stupidly happy one of the best feelings I get from any roid


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

bennyboy89 said:


> Hello guys and girls would just like to say i am new to uk muscle
> 
> just looking for some help my supplier has changed brand from cambridge reasearch to this new company called on armour ....
> 
> ...


Any feedback?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

bennyboy89 said:


> Hello guys and girls would just like to say i am new to uk muscle
> 
> just looking for some help my supplier has changed brand from cambridge reasearch to this new company called on armour ....
> 
> ...


 Well it can't be as s**t as Cambridge lol


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

From Cambdrige to this... Wow... Isn't it time to change source? Lol


----------



## Hulker (Jun 7, 2016)

Any updates? Got some on armour so be good to know ..cheers


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hulker said:


> Any updates? Got some on armour so be good to know ..cheers


 I imagine it will be fine as a popular site also sell it now and have been for a while so doubt theyd sell it if it was crap


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oli1988 said:


> I imagine it will be fine as a popular site also sell it now and have been for a while so doubt theyd sell it if it was crap


 One that sells am tech labs that came back on anaboliclab ?

And again I really don't get ppls logic, why try and risk it when there is loads of good gear out there tried and tested ?

Ap, pharmacom, balkan, baltic, unigen, Sphinx etc, list goes on


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Russian_88 said:


> One that sells am tech labs that came back on anaboliclab ?
> 
> And again I really don't get ppls logic, why try and risk it when there is loads of good gear out there tried and tested ?
> 
> Ap, pharmacom, balkan, baltic, unigen, Sphinx etc, list goes on


 Oh yeah i wouldnt use them myself as i think there a bit pricey and like you say there are many other labs out there. But id use if given to me or on a discount.

Yeah thats the site they are behind am tech did they come back g2g then not seen the results?


----------



## mr.green (Jun 8, 2016)

I got some myself, my supplier is out of medtech and prochem- told me this stuff is g2g - I seen this brand before and seems to be floating around east anglia- Cambridgeshire area.. So I take it still no solid feed back?


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

reminds me of that bioniche pharma that had a pamphlet with their stuff.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

I know someone that supplies this, guys trusted as a source i know personally, an it sells well, i know a few on it an i have tried the rip version (on armor black, full metal jacket) i think its called an it was good, broke prs left right an centre with it

It is circulating nottingham, but for now id still go with infiniti as ive used them a while an im happy with there results an its a widely known brand. Being a new brand they may be dosing or even over dosing to get known quicker etc


----------



## mr.green (Jun 8, 2016)

I just started using them, so will write updates on here. I'm now using their test cyp and tbol. A couple of trusted local sources assured me their stuff is g2g ..will see


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A source is hardly going to tell you he is selling $hit, so goes without saying it's gtg.


----------



## mr.green (Jun 8, 2016)

True, though a mate of mine tried their tbol and got some decent gains, I hear this stuff been around for the last 2 years - still no feed back from lads on the forumes. You got any feed back or idea about this brand Dark sim?


----------



## Chazhulk (Aug 11, 2016)

Does anyone have more pics of the pills so I can compare to the ones I just got thanks


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.
> 
> Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.
> 
> Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.


 probably will as ive heard, only heard mind you, its med-tech relabelled.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> A source is hardly going to tell you he is selling $hit, so goes without saying it's gtg.


 as siad ^^^ ..

but wtf thinks of all the funny names for this stuff....ffs lol onarmour sounds $hit as dad a that stuff TM haha . ...

still it don't mean the gear is $hit inside


----------



## Chazhulk (Aug 11, 2016)

Drew1975 said:


> as siad ^^^ ..
> 
> but wtf thinks of all the funny names for this stuff....ffs lol onarmour sounds $hit as dad a that stuff TM haha . ...
> 
> still it don't mean the gear is $hit inside


 Hi do you have any pics of the pills or info


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> probably will as ive heard, only heard mind you, its med-tech relabelled.


 wouldn't be surprised mate as med-tech are popular around notts even though I personally think its shite.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

The very few reviews I've come across have been positive.


----------



## Chazhulk (Aug 11, 2016)

Drew1975 said:


> as siad ^^^ ..
> 
> but wtf thinks of all the funny names for this stuff....ffs lol onarmour sounds $hit as dad a that stuff TM haha . ...
> 
> still it don't mean the gear is $hit inside


 Hi do you have any pics of the pills or info


----------



## INTP (Mar 30, 2015)

Chazhulk said:


> Hi do you have any pics of the pills or info


 Stop asking for pics of the pills idiot, this brand is not even that popular for there to be fakes.


----------



## Chazhulk (Aug 11, 2016)

INTP said:


> Stop asking for pics of the pills idiot, this brand is not even that popular for there to be fakes.





INTP said:


> Stop asking for pics of the pills idiot, this brand is not even that popular for there to be fakes.


 Listen clown for ur info the batch we have received has 2 very different pills in one of the tubs

one have dark red very small pills

and one had normal small pink pills

so get ur research correct as there must be fakes out there


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chazhulk said:


> Listen clown for ur info the batch we have received has 2 very different pills in one of the tubs
> 
> *one have dark red very small pills *
> 
> ...


 definitely Med-Tech relabelled then! pmsl


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Chazhulk said:


> Does anyone have more pics of the pills so I can compare to the ones I just got thanks


 What pills you want to see?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm using their stuff ATM, test E, mast E, and nap50s

i also tested their anavar 10 and 50


----------



## Chazhulk (Aug 11, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What pills you want to see?


 The naps50 and the dbol10

thanks and what results have you had


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Chazhulk said:


> The naps50 and the dbol10
> 
> thanks and what results have you had


 Don't have any dbol, I'll take a pic of the naps for you soon. I'm just in the bath

results have been great for me and everyone I know who uses it. I'm thinking of dropping the naps as I'm getting shitty acid reflux it makes my breath stink worse than normal! I don't normally use orals tbf


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Nap50s


----------



## Chazhulk (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks they look the same as the naps iv got ,

just a concern with that one tub out of 5 dbol that was differint and no pics I can find on the net


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Push it. Push it real good.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Push it. Push it real good.


 Sss-salt n peppers here...


----------



## Tonykart1 (May 19, 2013)

Any recent feedback/ results on this brand. Guy at my gym sells it. Was going to go with some turinabol and prop. And or anavar/prop


----------



## Yorkylifter (Oct 15, 2016)

Morning lads,

I started on armour 10s anavar only at 50mg a day and shut down by the 8th day of the cycle. Felt absolutely awful, no sexdrive and my dick and balls were totally unresponsive (which freaked my gf out because I've never had issues) stopped immediately and started with nolvadex 20 a day and felt better after a couple of days.

I'm inexperienced with aas so I read a lot of information and thought I had made a good decision. Where did I go wrong?

Any constructive advice is more than welcome. Cheers


----------



## Yorkylifter (Oct 15, 2016)

Apologies for reviving a inactive thread BTW :whistling:

*alwaysmassive78*

Had to add to this as it won't let me reply... I was referring to not being able to cum no matter what without being crass.

Thanks for the reply bud much appreciated.


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

Never used it my self but a mate down the gym uses it usually the deca and test 400. Swells up real fast aswell can tell when he's started up again I'd happily buy some if I had to but it's not cheap up this way


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Yorkylifter said:


> Morning lads,
> 
> I started on armour 10s anavar only at 50mg a day and shut down by the 8th day of the cycle. Felt absolutely awful, no sexdrive and my dick and balls were totally unresponsive (which freaked my gf out because I've never had issues) stopped immediately and started with nolvadex 20 a day and felt better after a couple of days.
> 
> ...


 What does your gf do to make your balls respond? Never heard that before...

Do you mean mean you had Anavar only and shut down and you lost libido? If so, that's why people say not to run anything without Test (although I have heard of running Anavar with Proviron to maintain sex drive).

Edit: Mis-read- thought you said you were experienced not inexperienced- the Var shut you down- it can do that despite what some research will tell you about it not affecting Test production- it does


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

Re labelled med tech

I've used this brand for a couple of cycles

Sust

Deca

Prop

Test E

Dbol

Var

All gtg

Hope this helps


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.
> 
> Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.
> 
> Seeing this floating around nottingham the last couple of months, no idea on if its good or not though.


 There's an echo in here


----------



## JJH1992 (Apr 22, 2017)

as anybody had experience with the test prop??

I have 3 bottles waiting but the fact they are brown put me off.

plus this is the only thread i can get any information on the net from.

Thanks in Advance

J


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

JJH1992 said:


> as anybody had experience with the test prop??
> 
> I have 3 bottles waiting *but the fact they are brown put me off.*
> 
> ...


 Haha you what mate?? All their vials are brown as far as I know why would that put you off though?


----------



## 1985lee_123 (Jun 9, 2017)

I can say on armour is gud iv done a few courses of this and got great results, I was only trying to rip up so diet was very low cal, I took Kevlar (1rip) Winnie and clen (clean wasn't armour) for 12 weeks lost around 20lbs fat put on around 12-14lb muscle even with my calorie intake being around and under 1500, started 15st n bit chubby ended up 15st and an 8 pack, hope this helps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1985lee_123 said:


> I can say on armour is gud iv done a few courses of this and got great results, I was only trying to rip up so diet was very low cal, I took Kevlar (1rip) Winnie and clen (clean wasn't armour) for 12 weeks lost around 20lbs fat put on around 12-14lb muscle even with my calorie intake being around and under 1500, started 15st n bit chubby ended up 15st and an 8 pack, hope this helps


 you was on a calorie deficit and you gained 12-14lbs of lean tissue that is actually impossible.......so please show pictures or stop trying to push this lab

gaining that amount of actual muscle when in a calorie surplus is virtually impossible never mind in a deficit


----------



## linky88 (Feb 23, 2018)

joined this today as I don't no much on this no armour test e. was giving it today and want to no if any1 nos much more about it...


----------

